# Suns to induct 2-time MVP Steve Nash into Ring of Honor



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> PHOENIX -- The Phoenix Suns will induct Steve Nash into the franchise's Ring of Honor at halftime of their game against Portland on Oct. 30.
> 
> Nash was twice named NBA MVP while at the controls of the high-octane Suns teams that were the forerunner of the style now employed by reigning NBA champion Golden State.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13501265/phoenix-suns-induct-2-mvp-steve-nash-ring-honor

No-brainer.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll be going to this game. Obviously to cheer on Steve's induction but also to talk shit to Markeiff


----------

